# trijicon sites



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm thinking about putting a set on my xdm45 . anyone have any opinions pro /con about them? are they worth the $$$
thanks ,R.H.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to own a Sig 229 and a Sig 380. Both had nite sites and they are awesome. I would love to put a set on my XD but I just havnt had the extra cash for a set. The Sigs both had them installed from the factory. IMO, they are worth the money. They do have a life expectancy though and I cant recall off the top of my head how long that is.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I had them on my glock 19 and they are very nice and worth the money. I got the once that glowed green all the time. they were more money but they were really nice.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Have them on my Glock 19. Very handy in the dark, would recommend if this is your home defense or carry gun. Like stated before, there is a life expectancy on them they do not glow forever, but I think you are garanteed like 3 years or so.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

olwhitee said:


> Have them on my Glock 19. Very handy in the dark, would recommend if this is your home defense or carry gun. Like stated before, there is a life expectancy on them they do not glow forever, but I think you are garanteed like 3 years or so.


their website say's the green lamps are warranted for 12 yrs from manufacture date. 
do they work well in daylight as well?

thanks, R.H.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

In daylight they just look like a regular white dot site. At night its like having battery operated fiber optics!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup good sights. I've used a few other brands of Trituim sights and Trijicons always come to the forefront because of their brightness. I've had others fade out sooner than anticipated and replaced them with Trijicon.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Terry, give me a call tonite about these sights.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got them on every one of my glocks except my G35 and i only shoot comp with it, so its got a hi-vis on it. photo is of the trijicon site, standing in my living room in the middle of the day.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Highly recommend the 10-8 hienee nite sights I have them on my 3.8 xdm. I got them from pro armament in the falls. They install any accessories you buy for free.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

bassin420 said:


> Highly recommend the 10-8 hienee nite sights I have them on my 3.8 xdm. I got them from pro armament in the falls. They install any accessories you buy for free.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


thaks for the replies guys! bassin420, could you explain what 10-8 hienee means ? ( insert DUMB look here) 
think ill head to pro armament sunday to check them out and do a little target practice. cant wait to try out the .45


----------

